
Digit Tests and the Peculiar Election Dynamics of Turkey’s November Elections - Jerry2
http://erikmeyersson.com/2015/11/04/digit-tests-and-the-peculiar-election-dynamics-of-turkeys-november-elections/
======
ccarter84
Thanks for sharing, this is very interesting work, though some of the stats
are little above me at the moment. Hopefully others pick this up and study it
further.

Personally, I lost most of sophomore year delving into the insecurity of
e-voting in the US after 2004. Eventually I burnt out and left the rabbit
hole, but there are still those fighting for open-source voter verified paper
trail systems, that can be audited for irregularities if need arose. I applaud
their efforts, and am glad to still have a more resilient family member
involved in pushing Cali to implement such things.

As much as the current system in the US is easily (and probably) hackable,
what scares me further are the alliances pushing us towards online voting,
some under the pretense of the magic of the blockchain to solve everything.
Once we shift to that, whatever shreds remain of our democracy are probably
toast.

But we're not there yet, SF is leading the way working with some efforts at
digital systems such as this [http://www.sfexaminer.com/san-francisco-could-
lead-on-open-s...](http://www.sfexaminer.com/san-francisco-could-lead-on-open-
source-voting/) ... although the lack of paper trails show that they don't
really get the the full range of risks.

